# FSA Gossamer compact crank, which BB?



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

Picked up one of these relatively cheap for a refurb to an older bike that I have owned for about 12 years. My Ti bike has a Shimano external BB crank that is a compact also, but I don't recall much of the install as I had the shop do it after I realized I could err by not having the proper install tools. So I am wondering which non FSA BB works with the FSA. Nashbar? Shimano? FSA exclusively? My Shimano creaked early on with the Ti bike, I had the shop wrap the threads of the cups that mated to the frame with teflon tape and have not heard a creak since. Planning to do the same with this BB. I also may buy the tool necessary to install the cups as I do 90% plus of all my maintanence on my bikes. Note: Spindle pipe is 30mm according to the mic. PS, please do not respond if all you want to do is bash a certain part because you had bad luck or it was not installed correctly or failed.


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

> Note: Spindle pipe is 30mm according to the mic.


That crankset will NOT work with any outboard-bearing threaded bottom brackets.

The 30mm spindle means that crankset is meant for bicycle frames built for use with BB30 bottom brackets.

If your bike frame is not BB30, you can't use that crankset.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*I'm trying to make certain I understand this*



LongIslandTom said:


> That crankset will NOT work with any outboard-bearing threaded bottom brackets.
> 
> The 30mm spindle means that crankset is meant for bicycle frames built for use with BB30 bottom brackets.
> 
> If your bike frame is not BB30, you can't use that crankset.


I read the FSA online install instructions and see that it uses a headset press to install part of the mechanism, to me meaning that a threaded 68mm BB shell will not work unless there is some sort of adaptor that I am not interested in the least. This obviously will not work. My first look at the crank online looked very similar to the Shimano that I have on my other bike. Pack it up and ship it back. Thanks.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

If you get the regular aluminium Gossamer cranks (FSA 6000 series BB) you can use Shimano BB cups. I use Ultegra. Its a bit tight but works OK. IME FSA BB's are expensive, poorly sealed and fail rapidly. I suspect its a ploy to off-set their comparatively cheap cranks.


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

> IME FSA BB's are expensive, poorly sealed and fail rapidly.


Same experience here. I've had an FSA MegaExo BB getting clicky and crunchy after just a few months of use. Online reviews from other users don't exactly shower the FSA BBs with praise either. Some people reported years of use with no problems though.

Fortunately better-quality 3rd-party BBs compatible with cranks meant for BB6000 MegaExo cups are available. I use a Chris King.


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2004)

Shimano BB's are way better than FSA. My FSA went out after 2k miles, where as my Shimano BB are still going strong at 10k.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Bb30*

I will throw in with LongIslandTom on this one. Sounds like your new crank is not comparable with your frame. If the crank spindle is 30mm in diameter, you have a BB30 crankset. The spindle of a conventional outboard bearing crankset is 25mm in diameter.

BB30 is a newer standard for bottom brackets. More information on BB30 here:
BB30 STANDARD


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

ARP said:


> Note: Spindle pipe is 30mm according to the mic.


Look at the face of the spindle, if you see a BB30 logo on the spider as in the image below, then as already mentioned, that crankset will only work with framesets designed for either BB30 or PressFit30 standard:


----------

